# Do I need to wait to do a second coat?



## Tom Struble

what does the can say yummy? it usually dependent on temp and humidity


----------



## slickshift

Dry to the touch is all you need for most paints yummy

The can should have a re-coat time on it
Probably between one and four hours
But generally, if you've got good temps and low humidity, you can push that quite a bit

If it's _just barely_ dry to the touch, and still too early to re-coat, you'll know right away when applying the second coat
The new wet paint will activate the previous almost dry coat, lifting and pulling it, and generally turning into gookie globs
If that happens, just walk away, wait a while longer, fix and re-coat it later

High humidity, low temps, and deep colors (lots of slow-drying solvent based tints) can slow the drying time quite a bit


----------



## yummy mummy

The can says four hours, but I thought that maybe I could have speeded it up somewhat, but I will wait till the next day. 

Thanks.


----------



## Determined

24hrs. Most painters can't wait that long for a second coat. Time is money. But since you are painting for yourself and it seems you have a doubt about the drying time before the second coat then, the best thing to do is wait 24hrs. that way you don't have to worry about the temperature having much affect on the drying time or the second coat wetting the first coat again and streaking.


----------



## chrisn

and generally turning into gookie globs:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift

chrisn said:


> and generally turning into *gookie globs*


It's a technical term



...or it should be

:laughing:


----------



## chrisn

or it should be
I agree!


----------



## Dana11

i agree with you slickshift 

Dana


----------

